# Secret of Speed



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Did anyone manage to get the high res version? if, is it hosted anywhere I can download it? All I have is is low res small version.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Secret of Speed (duandcc)*

Yes, I did








I dont have a place to host it, but I do share it on the Emule/Edonkey file sharing network. The filename is secretsofspeedfinal


_Modified by PerL at 8:27 PM 3-13-2005_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Secret of Speed (PerL)*

Can you find a place to host it? PLEASE


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Secret of Speed (Quattro Krant)*

I'll look into it! Dont know if it can be a permanent host though.


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Secret of Speed (PerL)*

Set up a torrent so we can torrent it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
less bandwith used on your part


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Secret of Speed (triptronic)*

A torrent ?


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Secret of Speed (duandcc)*

It is a distribution method so that the seeder (original sharer) is not overwhelmed by the volume of request for a file. Instead a person who is downloading a file is at the same time sharing the file too. The system partitions the file with an algorithm so that what is sent are peices not sequential packets. 
example so If the movie is 100 megs and I get 10 megs from you, I am also sharing that 10 megs, so someone can get 10 megs from me.
when I am done, there are 2 of us with the 100 megs file sharing.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Secret of Speed (triptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *triptronic* »_Set up a torrent so we can torrent it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
less bandwith used on your part

Good idea, but how do I do that? I have torrent installed on my compurter, but I dont know how to share it. I right-clicked the file and selected to open in "btdownloadguide", is that all there is to it?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Secret of Speed (PerL)*

Looks like this torrent thing isnt working for me


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Secret of Speed (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Looks like this torrent thing isnt working for me








 Come on!!!!!!! You foreigners are smarter than us Americans, get this going so I can get the full screen version from all your hard work


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Secret of Speed (Quattro Krant)*

Then hit the Emule sharing network instead, you lazy yankee








I have arranged it so that this video is the only thing that I am sharing right now. Come and get it....
ed2k://|file|secretsofspeedfinal.mpg|895987613|1573EC4FDB2A1713B1B1C7BD1458F1BA|/


_Modified by PerL at 8:20 PM 3-16-2005_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Secret of Speed (PerL)*

Where does one get the program to download with?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Secret of Speed (PerL)*

P.S. I hope you were calling HIM a yakee, I've banned people for less than that.







Oh, wait, you're a mod too..can't do that.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Secret of Speed (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Where does one get the program to download with?

http://www.emule-project.net/

_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_P.S. I hope you were calling HIM a yakee, I've banned people for less than that.







Oh, wait, you're a mod too..can't do that.
















Over here, all Americans are yankees







Hope I didnt offend anyone


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Secret of Speed (PerL)*

Nah, it's not a bad word. The term goes abck to our revolution against the Brits. A yankee is a person from the Northeastern United states.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Secret of Speed (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_The term goes abck to our revolution against the Brits. A yankee is a person from the Northeastern United states. 

Actually, I knew that! If his location would have been anywhere down south, I wouldnt have written that


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Secret of Speed (PerL)*

Donwloaded the client, installed and I think I found it,. Size 854.48 megs? But it says status is "waiting" and has been that way for almsot 10 minutes...is that normal?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Secret of Speed (duandcc)*

Yes, the size is correct, my username is "BlutoVW [NOR]", but the weird thing is that the program says that there are no current uploads, no users waiting (no users connected at all actually), and no requests has been made for the file.


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Secret of Speed (PerL)*

is this file being seeded or shared?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Secret of Speed (Itchy Foot)*

It's being shared.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Secret of Speed (PerL)*

Dave's a ******* hillbilly so don't let him worry you


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Secret of Speed (Quattro Krant)*








Huh? I'm more like a BOBO or Yuppie, leaning more to BOBO.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Secret of Speed (duandcc)*

Here's a link to a .rar compressed versio, it brought the file size down from 854 to 785 Mb.
ed2k://|file|secretsofspeedfinal.rar|823358976|23828CE5046A7635B3F9ACC20463A709|/
Both the movie and compressed version will be the only thing I'm sharing on the Emule network for the next few days, only for you guys










_Modified by PerL at 3:57 PM 3-18-2005_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Secret of Speed (PerL)*

OK, boys & girls, there are now 2 sources...yes that's right...I've got it too! Get setup on e-Donkee and grab it while you can...but boy does it take a LONG time to download!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Secret of Speed (duandcc)*

Actually, Dave, there are 3 sources, a third user has been downloading from me all day. It is a bit slow because I ony have a 256k outgoing line. Be glad though, last week I only had a 128k.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Secret of Speed (PerL)*








Argh! It finished downloading and I extracted it, it locks up and won't pay anything after about 1 minutes and some odd seconds. I can't even start it mid way through. I'm pretty sure it's not my PC, the PC is a 2.7g, 3/4gig of ram, 128meg video card...so I'm downloading the non-compressed version...dont turn off your PC Per...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Secret of Speed (duandcc)*

I experienced the same problem. I believe it is a codec problem. You need to play it through the "Media Player Classic", which is an alternative to the Win Media Player. I believe I addressed this issue in the previous "Secrets of Speed" thread we had here, some time ago. Here is a link to this media player.
http://www.videohelp.com/tools..._Pack
I have been thinking, maybe it helps if one converts this movie from an mpg to a wmv, but I dont have the tool to do that.
Btw, I almost never turn off my PC, Emule is constantly running.


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

There must be a quicker way. Can someone put it on filefront or something? a 12 hour download is not desireable.


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

phew.. finally got it. thanks. 
Thanks for Media Player Classic too.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PitViper)*

I've got it too...and it works fine in CMP, but not WMP10...


----------

